# Win Xp treiber für Epson Stylus Color 440



## fluid (1. März 2003)

Hi,


ich habe folgendes problem meine freundin hat sich nen neuen drucker gekauft, bekommt ihn aber unter win xp nicht zum laufen das keine treiber dabei waren (drucker war gebraucht) jetzt habe ich auf der hersteller seite geschaut und habe auch keinen xp treiber gefunden,

jetzt zu meiner frage :

läuft der Epson Stylus Color 440 unter xp ??
wo bekomme ich treiber dafür her ??



danke schon mal für die freundliche hilfe !


----------



## Tim C. (2. März 2003)

http://www.zdnet.de/treiber/man_prod/epson_drucker-wc.html

Probier mal den Win95/98 Treiber, kann durchaus sein, dass der funktioniert. Windows XP Treiber wirst du nicht finden, da der Drucker einfach viel zu alt ist. Wenn die Treiber nicht funktionieren, probiere mal die Treiber für den Stylus 480 von der Epson Homepage.


----------



## fluid (9. März 2003)

keins von beiden hat funktioniert weiß wer noch eine andere möglichkéit


----------



## Robert Martinu (10. März 2003)

ftp://ftp.epson.de/pub/de/driver/win2k/c440w2kg.exe
ftp://ftp.epson.de/pub/de/driver/statusmonitor/stm2sg.exe


Windows2k & XP verwenden üblicherweise das gleiche Treibermodell; unter Umständen regt sich das OS über fehlende Zertifikate auf - einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Paule (12. März 2003)

das ist eigentlich recht komisch.
ich hab auch windows xp und nen stylus color 440 .
und da muss ich den drucker nur an den pc anstöpseln , und ganz ohne neustart oder so kann ich sofort damit drucken, weil eigentlich win xp schon treiber für den Drucker dabei hat.

grüße
Paule


----------

